# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Ниранджана Свами

## Амира

Обожаю киртаны и бхаджаны в исполнении Ниранджана Свами.

В сети есть хороший сборник, может кому пригодится https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B9Qi/NabkjY5vk 

Мой любимый бхаджан Jai Govinda, не могу наслушаться ...

----------


## Амира

Jay Govinda Jay Gopal
Keshava Madhava Deena Dayal

Deena Dayal Prabhu Deena Dayal

Syamasundara Kanhaiyalal
Girivaradhari Nanda Dulal

Nanda Dulal Prabhu Nanda Dulal

Джай - вся слава ; 
Говинда - Господу, поддерживающему все мироздание, а также коров, брахманов, гопов и гопи (пастухов, жителей Вриндавана); 
Гопал - это маленький пастушок; 
Кешава - тот, у кого красивые кудри "кеша"; 
Мадхава - сладостный; 
Дина-дойал - дарующий милость своим преданным; 
Шйамасундара - тот, чье тело имеет цвет свеже налитого грозового облака; 
Канхаийа-лал - мальчик из Гокулы (высшей планеты духовного мира); 
Гири-вара-дхари - одним мизинцем поднявший холм Говардхан; 
Нанда-дулал - сын царя Нанды.

----------

